# considering going alone for treatment -anyone else done this?



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dear ladies
Due to travel to Valencia for ED treatment mid June.Already been once for assesment with husband.Dont want to leave our little girl of 6 years old in this country again,so thinking that DH will stay and look after her (after he has been to donate!).I will then go for a few days on my own for the transfer etc.My biggest concern is getting in the taxi on my own from airport at night.Wondering if I am silly to do all this on my own?Has anyone else travelled abroad for IVF or ED on their own and how was it?
Any thoughts /comments apprechiated.
louise


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi Louise
I went on my own for my treatment that was succesful!  Hubby travelled with me, left the "goods" at the clinic and then had to hotfoot it back to the UK, I spent a week in spain on my own.  I packed really lightly so all i had to take back was a small daypack (that stopped Dh worrying about me carrying heavy loads) -  i stocked up on nice food and mags and books whilst dh was there so i had stuff to read, and although i would have loved dh to be there, we just knew that this ivf treatment stuff is a journey, and we had to make allowances to when dh couldnt be there becasue of work etc.
i found no problem getting taxis etc on my own - and i am sure as long as you use the proper liscenced taxis that you see outside the airport etc, everytning will be fine ... with a little dd i am sure you can use a little bit of relaxation!
I wouldnt say you are being silly, just practical .... 
Good luck, i am glad i went solo for part of the trip because it really worked for us!!!


----------



## louise007 (Feb 11, 2009)

Safarigirl
Thank you so much for this response.I feel much better about it.I have had a few friends volunteer to come .. which I have thought about but on balance I think I prefer to do this on my own.Wonderful news about your little girl!
Thanks again
louise


----------

